# Beef Fatty Q/View



## silverwolf636 (Jan 28, 2010)

If ya all remember when I put up the tutorial on how to do a bacon wrap. 
After I did the bacon, I realized I didn't have a chub to wrap but I did have a pound and a quarter of 80/20 beef in the fridge. So that's what I used. 
Here it is:



There are 3 different cheeses here, Pepper Jack, Provolone, and american topped with pepperoni


Here I have sprinkled some cajun rub on it:


All wrapped up and ready to go to the smoker. (huh, yea, after I unwrap it)


Finished product coming in a couple of hours.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good Silverwolf


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks good so far...


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya know, there comes a time in a guys life when he has to stand back and say, "Beam me up Scotty."  I've always been picky with what I have Q/Viewed on here cause I wanted to let the gang know that everything was going well.  But, I have to let the bad come with the good.  So, here it is: 

Isn't this a site of -BEAUTY-?


But, When you're in a hurry and hungry and you just jump right in and cut fresh off the smoker and don't let it sit for a few, this is what happens.  
Sorta looks like Liberarchys last bowel movement huh?



I have learned tonight a valuable lesson; I have to accept the bad with the good.  
As for taste, It was great!!!  All I had to do was just cut the fatty and get a soup spoon and spoon the cheese on to my piece of fatty.  
Wish I had some Nachos to go with this one. 
LOL

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 29, 2010)

Taste is all that matters...


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2010)

OH boy if you just throw that whole goodness into a bunch of nachos that would rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 29, 2010)

OOOPPPS!!!  Looks good though. I have been using burger and pizza crust. Have not posted yet. That could get me in alot of trouble. My next one I wiil take pics. I think I may have it to where it is edible.


----------



## ismoke (Jan 29, 2010)

lookin' good!  I always wondered about using beef in a fatty...looks like I'll have to try it out sometime!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 29, 2010)

Be carefull. This was 80/20 beef.  I wrapped this up like I would a chub fatty but it appeared that my burger really shrunk up.  I'm still tryin to figure this one out.  This fatty was solid with beef and cheeses; WHERE'S THE BEEF?

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2010)

You have to be careful of the it's all about taste thing. Then you also have to let them rest just a little bit more then that there Ray. But then I think you might just be on to something It's the new 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 "Fattie soup"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Now thats the poster child for resting that for sure.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 29, 2010)

It doesn't matter what it looks like as long as it taste good.
I had one that did that also, cause I was to big of a hurry to cut into it.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 29, 2010)

WTF??? I was not expecting to read that. I can never look at the inside of a fatty again without getting this phrase in my head
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Actually, it looks really good. Yeah, should have let it sit and firm up a bit, but better cut into it instead of biting into it and have all that hot liquid lava run down your chin. Just like when you nuke a hot pocket. Frozen on the outside, boiling lave hot in the middle LOL.

What kind of cheese did you use it this one?


----------

